# WELL, DECIDED TO TAKE THE BIG LEAP.....



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

...into delivery. Onboarded both Post Mates and Door Dash platforms this week. After dealing with Uber's drama since June, and now bummed about Lyft dropping rates, time felt right to give delivery a shot. Sure, PM and DD will have dirty laundry too; then again, what app doesn't. Anyway, wanted to thank forum posters for providing tips and tricks for playing game smart. Delivering food and stuff (start this weekend) seems so different than taking drunk passengers home, drove club hours on weekends, man, the stories......

Fingers crossed.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

atomix said:


> ...into delivery. Onboarded both Post Mates and Door Dash platforms this week. After dealing with Uber's drama since June, and now bummed about Lyft dropping rates, time felt right to give delivery a shot. Sure, PM and DD will have dirty laundry too; then again, what app doesn't. Anyway, wanted to thank forum posters for providing tips and tricks for playing game smart. Delivering food and stuff (start this weekend) seems so different than taking drunk passengers home, drove club hours on weekends, man, the stories......
> 
> Fingers crossed.


It better in most bigger cites.I make just as much and do less miles on my car


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> It better in most bigger cites.I make just as much and do less miles on my car


Yea, wear-and-tear was always big worry driving for Uber and Lyft. Money was good after hours, but miles added up fast. Have you liked delivery enough to basically phase-out rideshare, or still do both?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

atomix said:


> Yea, wear-and-tear was always big worry driving for Uber and Lyft. Money was good after hours, but miles added up fast. Have you liked delivery enough to basically phase-out rideshare, or still do both?


In the last three weeks I have 2 uber pickups.And zero lyfts.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> When I can make 130.00 dollars on 60 miles I'm happy


Awesome when that happens, buddy; less wear-and-tear=greater profits


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

atomix said:


> Awesome when that happens, buddy; less wear-and-tear=greater profits


That the thing with uber and Lyft people look how much money they made they don't look at how many miles they drove to get that money


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> When I can make 130.00 dollars on 60 miles I'm happy


Nice!!!


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> That the thing with uber and Lyft people look how much money they made they don't look at how many miles they drove to get that money


Man, you were totally right about the mileage thing. Finished my first two days driving PM this morning. Unreal. An average Uber/Lyft shift of 8 hours blows 1/2 tank, 175 miles; averaged about 88 miles per day on PM, 10 and 9 hour shifts, just over 1/4 tank per day. This translates into huge savings, especially when gas goes up again, on maintenance, and MetroMile, pay-as-you-go insurance. DaYUUM!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

atomix said:


> Man, you were totally right about the mileage thing. Finished my first two days driving PM this morning. Unreal. An average Uber/Lyft shift of 8 hours blows 1/2 tank, 175 miles; averaged about 88 miles per day on PM, 10 and 9 hour shifts, just over 1/4 tank per day. This translates into huge savings, especially when gas goes up again, on maintenance, and MetroMile, pay-as-you-go insurance. DaYUUM!


You will end up doing less uber and Lyft


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

And the food doesnt care if you washed your car today


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> And the food doesnt care if you washed your car today


Or if your listening to Howard Stern


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

atomix said:


> Man, you were totally right about the mileage thing. Finished my first two days driving PM this morning. Unreal. An average Uber/Lyft shift of 8 hours blows 1/2 tank, 175 miles; averaged about 88 miles per day on PM, 10 and 9 hour shifts, just over 1/4 tank per day. This translates into huge savings, especially when gas goes up again, on maintenance, and MetroMile, pay-as-you-go insurance. DaYUUM!


How much did you make and what's your impression of the job. I'm considering it.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> How much did you make and what's your impression of the job. I'm considering it.


Overall, like PM way more than Uber or Lyft; haven't driven for DD yet, so unsure of them for now. Anyway, working 10pm-6am, avg 95-100/day (net), 8 deliveries, over 74 miles. Drove twice as much doing ride share to earn that much, perhaps little more. Thing is, driving pax carries so much more liability than delivering food. When I on-boarded DD last week, an Uber driver that attended told me that earlier that morning crazy lady was hitting him on back of head, and drunk guy barfed in his car. Forget it. My last ride for Uber/Lyft was three weeks ago. Now for negative, many things can go wrong, delaying deliveries, like finding parking during prime time, packed places, delivering to apartment complexes, etc. Trick is to adapt, anticipate problems, and minimize them. Despite these hassles, like it a lot. Oh, tons of tips.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

atomix said:


> Overall, like PM way more than Uber or Lyft; haven't driven for DD yet, so unsure of them for now. Anyway, working 10pm-6am, avg 95-100/day (net), 8 deliveries, over 74 miles. Drove twice as much doing ride share to earn that much, perhaps little more. Thing is, driving pax carries so much more liability than delivering food. When I on-boarded DD last week, an Uber driver that attended told me that earlier that morning crazy lady was hitting him on back of head, and drunk guy barfed in his car. Forget it. My last ride for Uber/Lyft was three weeks ago. Now for negative, many things can go wrong, delaying deliveries, like finding parking during prime time, packed places, delivering to apartment complexes, etc. Trick is to adapt, anticipate problems, and minimize them. Despite these hassles, like it a lot. Oh, tons of tips.


Not bad. Ok I have a couple of questions. Do they give you that time block or can you log off and on like Uber? Do they tell you where to be or give orders based on your proximity to where you are and you can be anywhere you want in the city?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

atomix said:


> Overall, like PM way more than Uber or Lyft; haven't driven for DD yet, so unsure of them for now. Anyway, working 10pm-6am, avg 95-100/day (net), 8 deliveries, over 74 miles. Drove twice as much doing ride share to earn that much, perhaps little more. Thing is, driving pax carries so much more liability than delivering food. When I on-boarded DD last week, an Uber driver that attended told me that earlier that morning crazy lady was hitting him on back of head, and drunk guy barfed in his car. Forget it. My last ride for Uber/Lyft was three weeks ago. Now for negative, many things can go wrong, delaying deliveries, like finding parking during prime time, packed places, delivering to apartment complexes, etc. Trick is to adapt, anticipate problems, and minimize them. Despite these hassles, like it a lot. Oh, tons of tips.


Doordash is better for me with tips


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Not bad. Ok I have a couple of questions. Do they give you that time block or can you log off and on like Uber? Do they tell you where to be or give orders based on your proximity to where you are and you can be anywhere you want in the city?


Doordash you have to be on a schedule.postmates you can be on a schedule our do it like uber and lyft.If you on the schedule you get priority.meaning if a job come up you will get it before the non scheduled driver


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

And Postmates/DoorDash are also better than Uber because in most cases, clients don't care if you're elderly, gay, female or male, outgoing, fat, have an accent, interesting...JUST deliver ON TIME.

I would miss the small talk with pax, though, because I like chatting and educating tourists on spots in Boston. But I realize it's just a job to most drivers, and they prefer no interaction with pax, right?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> And Postmates/DoorDash are also better than Uber because in most cases, clients don't care if you're elderly, gay, female or make, outgoing, fat, have an accent, interesting...JUST deliver ON TIME.
> 
> I would miss the small talk with pax, though, because I like chatting and educating tourists on spots in Boston. But I realize it's just a job to most drivers, and they prefer no interaction with pax, right?


Damn I don't miss people in my car at all.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Damn I don't miss people in my car at all.


Food can slide all over the place, fall on the ground, and smell like horse fart, BUT at least it keeps quiet, doesn't ask same question over and over--"so, can I change the station?"--try to have sex in back seat (yea, seriously), back-seat navigate, etc, etc, etc.

By the way, love playing what I damn want as loud as I damn want, including heavy metal and Pink Floyd.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> And Postmates/DoorDash are also better than Uber because in most cases, clients don't care if you're elderly, gay, female or make, outgoing, fat, have an accent, interesting...JUST deliver ON TIME.
> 
> I would miss the small talk with pax, though, because I like chatting and educating tourists on spots in Boston. But I realize it's just a job to most drivers, and they prefer no interaction with pax, right?


After the first week I just wanted them to STFU and not touch anything.

I also deliver pizza and the only stress there is with the store people. I like nights when I walk in and grab pizza and leave.

People are overrated.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

atomix said:


> Food can slide all over the place, fall on the ground, and smell like horse fart, BUT at least it keeps quiet, doesn't ask same question over and over--"so, can I change the station?"--try to have sex in back seat (yea, seriously), back-seat navigate, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> By the way, love playing what I damn want as loud as I damn want, including heavy metal and Pink Floyd.















Try this app it let you know about all the app 1099 jobs.Just type in your city and it will tell what available in you city


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

What kind of deliveries are you doing in the middle of the night on Postmates? Do the customers have a list of options?


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> What kind of deliveries are you doing in the middle of the night on Postmates? Do the customers have a list of options?


Typical spread would be something like one supermarket run, three restaurant, and four fast food. Lots of places are open very late, so getting pings is easy. Of course, demand during the PM is much greater, but so is possibility of some delay messing up delivery schedule. While I shy away from giving up honey holes, be sure to master the area you work. Learn everything about it--traffic patterns, popular spots, parking conditions, whether places allow phone orders (phone ahead to save time), and what resident locations (apartments) are pain in the azz.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

so with Post Mates all the ordering is done by the driver??


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> so with Post Mates all the ordering is done by the driver??


For most part, yes. Sometimes app will say order is being placed beforehand, just needs to be picked-up and delivered. Of course, things can go wrong, so order might not get phoned-in till after driver has arrived; man, that is so annoying. Going online, getting the place's number, and calling them to verify order was made (if not, make it, telling them to disregard any call that comes later), will totally save you time and tons of aggravation--especially during prime time.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> View attachment 20985
> View attachment 20985
> Try this app it let you know about all the app 1099 jobs.Just type in your city and it will tell what available in you city


It says instacart is here? I will apply later ( again ) and see if it flys. Thanks, great app


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> View attachment 20985
> View attachment 20985
> Try this app it let you know about all the app 1099 jobs.Just type in your city and it will tell what available in you city


You can only apply through the app? Has anyone done this? I tried to directly apply through Instacart and Dallas is not available as of yet, but it is in app.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> You can only apply through the app? Has anyone done this? I tried to directly apply through Instacart and Dallas is not available as of yet, but it is in app.


It gives you a idea what in you city and what coming.You can apply with any company on there websit.Saucy alcohol delivery is coming soon to dallas got to try that app


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

atomix said:


> Food can slide all over the place, fall on the ground, and smell like horse fart, BUT at least it keeps quiet, doesn't ask same question over and over--"so, can I change the station?"--try to have sex in back seat (yea, seriously), back-seat navigate, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> By the way, love playing what I damn want as loud as I damn want, including heavy metal and Pink Floyd.


uber drivers will buy water, gum, candy, etc...

or at the very least a dashboard can.

Why not invest in a cooler and those square thingys that keep your food warm and contained?

guy i saw for a sec had a restaurant that used seamless/grubhub/eat24/etc

he has a couple of those that the deliver folks just threw his way.

maybe you can befriend some of those folks


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> uber drivers will buy water, gum, candy, etc...
> 
> or at the very least a dashboard can.
> 
> ...


I will just stick with the dashboard can


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

XD sometimes I catch all of the stupid auto corrects on the iPhone and sometimes, well, that


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

atomix said:


> Overall, like PM way more than Uber or Lyft; haven't driven for DD yet, so unsure of them for now. Anyway, working 10pm-6am, avg 95-100/day (net), 8 deliveries, over 74 miles. Drove twice as much doing ride share to earn that much, perhaps little more. Thing is, driving pax carries so much more liability than delivering food. When I on-boarded DD last week, an Uber driver that attended told me that earlier that morning crazy lady was hitting him on back of head, and drunk guy barfed in his car. Forget it. My last ride for Uber/Lyft was three weeks ago. Now for negative, many things can go wrong, delaying deliveries, like finding parking during prime time, packed places, delivering to apartment complexes, etc. Trick is to adapt, anticipate problems, and minimize them. Despite these hassles, like it a lot. Oh, tons of tips.


I have onboarding for Postmates on the 28th. Are tips in cash?


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Aga Muhlach said:


> I have onboarding for Postmates on the 28th. Are tips in cash?


Hey PH,

most tipping is done through the app, only a fraction in cash. Love green the most since Uncle Sam get's none of it. 

Shhh.....don't tell anybody. 

GL with PM. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> View attachment 20985
> View attachment 20985
> Try this app it let you know about all the app 1099 jobs.Just type in your city and it will tell what available in you city


Thank you. I'll check this out


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm doing almost exclusively DoorDash during the summer. (I'll go online a few times with Uber and Lyft just to keep active).

Phoenix may be a different market because Uber and Lyft are really slow during the summer months and won't pick up until late August when the colleges are back in session and October when the snowbirds start arriving.

However, the heat helps DoorDash because people just don't want to go outside when it's 110 degrees outside and probably 140 when they first get in their cars. And they often don't want to fire up the stove or especially the oven!

I generally make about $13-$18 per hour (long term average is about $14.75). I also generally average over $1 / mile on weekdays and $0.80 on weekends (I'm not sure why ... maybe people are in less of a hurry and try restaurants that are farther away).

Another advantage for me personally is I live just a mile from a DoorDash hotspot. So generally I start my shift and just hang around at home waiting for my first order within a few minutes.


----------

